# kubota 54" mower decks



## warcloud (Jul 1, 2009)

How do you tell the difference between a 54”regular cut and a 54” fine cut mower deck what model is the fine cut and what model is regular.


----------



## botadad (May 20, 2009)

you should be able to find that info at Kubotas site.http://kubota.com/f/home/home.cfm


----------



## botadad (May 20, 2009)

Looks like the fine cut decks model # is RCK54P and regular cut is RCK54. Thats for a BX series tractor. Mowers will be different.


----------



## SCPOret (Oct 24, 2009)

the fine cut vice "regular" cut depends on the blade you use. RCK54P designates the Pro deck which is a heavier welded deck vice a stamped deck. If you've got a choice always go with a Pro deck.
(I work at a Kubota Dealership)


----------

